# 2 singlehanders sell their boats, get married, & buy one together



## FluffCake (6 mo ago)

Hi, looking forward to reading through all the forums here.

Both my husband and I grew up sailing as kids with our families, dinghy sailing (me) and windsurfing (him) in our teens. Both of us -- not knowing each other and living very different lives, bought and sailed our own sailboats solely on own as adults.
I had a Coronado 25' I sailed with my children and later bought and sailed a Yankee 30'. He owned a Crealock twin keel model and then an Ericson 29'.
We both have decades of experience crewing for beer can races, long distance regattas, chartered tourist sails, boat deliveries and of course our own sailing on our own individually owned boats..
All of this we have done independently before we ever met.
I feel it is important to state all this in introducing us because too often I see people assuming the husband bought the boat and the wife came along for the ride having little or no sailing background. ( There is nothing wrong with that. That is a beautiful thing, but it is not any part of our story.)
So here we are, each approaching our 5th decade, 11 years together now and married for 3 of those. We have enjoyed cruising and sailing together on each other's boats during all that time or sailing separately and rafting up together.. .
Last fall we sold our individual boats and bought a beautiful 2007 C&C 115.
It has been a little bumpy road trying to adapt to each other's sailing styles on a shared boat.
Hoping that we will soon laugh at these "interesting" times we are having as 2 lifelong singlehanders trying to doublehand on their first ever boat together. ❤
Thank you for reading!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome to SailNet...It has been a long time since I assumed that it is the husband's boat and the wife is along for the ride. But in any case, I always applaud those cases where two single-handers come together and make a strong double-handed team. The 115 should be a great boat for your pairing.

I also appreciate what any sailor, but especially experienced sailors add to the conversation. So Welcome aboard. 

Jeff


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Welcome!

The 115 is a wonderful boat. Enjoy it

Barry


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome. 

As I now have been forced to share my boat I'm thinking of buying a catamaran. And a saw. 

🤣🤣🤣

Welcome to SailNet. I hope you enjoy it 😊


Mark


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Welcome! You are very fortunate to have found a partner that shares your love of sailing! I know far too many guys who single hand their boats because their wives don't like sailing or racing.

I met my wife when a friend brought her as crew when I was racing my little Hotfoot 20. I knew she was keeper when she came out on a miserable, cold, wet winter race and didn't complain once. (The guy I picked up off the dock didn't stop whining the whole time!)

These days she is happy to let me go racing with "the boys", but she loves cruising on our boat as much as possible!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Welcome.
> 
> As I now have been forced to share my boat I'm thinking of buying a catamaran. And a saw.
> 
> ...



Forced?????? Didn't you start out with female "crew"?

What's the saw for?

Congrats OP


----------



## FluffCake (6 mo ago)

SchockT said:


> Welcome! You are very fortunate to have found a partner that shares your love of sailing! I know far too many guys who single hand their boats because their wives don't like sailing or racing.
> 
> I met my wife when a friend brought her as crew when I was racing my little Hotfoot 20. I knew she was keeper when she came out on a miserable, cold, wet winter race and didn't complain once. (The guy I picked up off the dock didn't stop whining the whole time!)
> 
> ...





SchockT said:


> Welcome! You are very fortunate to have found a partner that shares your love of sailing! I know far too many guys who single hand their boats because their wives don't like sailing or racing.
> 
> I met my wife when a friend brought her as crew when I was racing my little Hotfoot 20. I knew she was keeper when she came out on a miserable, cold, wet winter race and didn't complain once. (The guy I picked up off the dock didn't stop whining the whole time!)
> 
> ...



Your boat's name is Azura!? That what I named my daughter. I was just 22 and everyone else thought it was a silly name. 
Now, everyone agrees that it and she are beautiful. 
I love to see the name being given to a boat.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

FluffCake said:


> Your boat's name is Azura!? That what I named my daughter. I was just 22 and everyone else thought it was a silly name.
> Now, everyone agrees that it and she are beautiful.
> I love to see the name being given to a boat.


The previous owner named the boat, and we liked the name so we kept it. (We are not superstitious about renaming boats)

I don't know if there was a specific reason they chose that name, but the old video game geek in me kind of likes Azura, Goddess of Dusk and Dawn from the lore behind Elder Scrolls!

What made you choose Azura as your daughter's name?

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffCake (6 mo ago)

SchockT said:


> The previous owner named the boat, and we liked the name so we kept it. (We are not superstitious about renaming boats)
> 
> I don't know if there was a specific reason they chose that name, but the old video game geek in me kind of likes Azura, Goddess of Dusk and Dawn from the lore behind Elder Scrolls!
> 
> ...


Because azure was my favorite shade of blue at the time and I wanted to name her a watery color..
But I wanted it to be more feminine sounding so I added the "a" on the end. The "z" is pronounced like the French "j" sound we hear in the English words "leisure" or "pleasure" or "sojourn" and the first syllable is stressed so it is pronounced "Aa-zhur-ah". Although she has been plagued often by folks pronouncing ah-ZOO-rah no matter how many times we correct. Lol. Small complaint in the grand scheme of things!


----------

